# My Dear Watson



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Watson crossed over the Rainbow Bridge last night at 7:42. He had taken a turn for the worse, getting me up at 4:00 am to go out, but he collapsed in the yard. I laid with him for 3 hours, then we carried him inside. He spent a very quiet day with us, in my arms, in our heart, as we waited for the vet to come. When he did, Watson greeted him with a feeble wag of his tail, silly dog. It was quick and peaceful, so unbelievably peaceful. We will keep him in our hearts forever. Watson was truly one of a kind. Thanks to everyone on this message board for making our last few months fun and memorable.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

You and Watson - Holding you in our hearts... 💞


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Watson crossed the Rainbow Bridge. 

I believe when our dogs pass, they are pain free, enjoying life as they once did when they were young and that they will be waiting for us when our time comes. 

Until that day, he will forever be in your heart and watching over you. 

Godspeed Watson


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!

We are thinking of you and Watson.

Heike....and Lilly


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

My deepest condolences. So glad you had each other.
Jules


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

WatsonsMom said:


> View attachment 873155


My deepest sympathies!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

So sorry. Remember well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. My heart just dropped when I saw the title of your thread. I hope you find comfort in thinking of the great times and love you shared with Watson. You gave him the best right through the end. How well I remember the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so, so sorry. What a wonderful life you shared. It seems you both were at peace at the end and I hope that brings you some comfort. Run free, sweet Watson.❤


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

I’m sorry that it was time to let him go. It is the ultimate act of love we give our dogs. Watson benefited from his/your Covid time He’ll always be with you and your next golden. I’m very sorry for you and your husband. Your boy is in a better place.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Watson.I hope that the peaceful goodbye will give you some comfort over time. It did for me when it was time to let our Asia cross. It really is the ultimate gift we can give them but that doesn't stop the overwhelming pain and grief you feel. What a wonderful life you gave him. Take care and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Watson, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers at this sad time. Please let me know if you would like me to add his name to The Rainbow Bridge List x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Watson has crossed the rainbow bridge. It was enjoyable getting to know him and he'll be missed by many. Hugs to you at this sad time.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

It's getting better each day. It makes me happy to have all his stuff; his beds and jingle-jangle harness, his collars which he loved, we called his Bling. His leashes and most of all, our beautiful card from OscarsDad. All of this brings me some peace.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thomas Mann,Visconti,Karajan & Mahler all met together at "Morte a Venezia".A master piece that we humans still do not know how to fight against and cope with.However,despite many floads,Venice did not sink and is still there .Remains as one of the most beautiful city on earth and will remain as you remaining as the perfect mom and as you sharing the most beautiful story with Watson.You had together a wonderful life and nothing can take that away from you.You will always remain as Watson's strong & affectionate mum and Watson will always remain your fabulous son.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your handsome Watson......


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Run free dear Watson, i'm so sorry for your loss ):


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your beautiful Watson.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Watson is home. Never will there be a dog as loved as our dear Watson. Not in my life. Ever. I will always save the last bite for you, my friend.

The crematorium was wonderful, so kind and truly heartfelt interaction. I don't know why I'm still crying. We were blessed with the







most amazing last three months, and if ever there was a good death, it was his, but I miss him so very very much.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's lovely. Watson was a member of your family and you loved him. Please take all the time you need to grieve, we understand your feelings and loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I remember getting Barnaby back, although he wasn't with me physically it was comforting. I hope you feel Watson's love and spirit with you, it's different for us all but you'll smile again and he'll always be in your heart, take care x


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

To a perfect mum who loved beautifully & strongly


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Watson. Keeping him and you in my prayers. God bless his sweet soul.


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

I am so sorry. I am only familiar with this pain too well. Hugs. 💔


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Rjan1967 said:


> I am so sorry. I am only familiar with this pain too well. Hugs. 💔
> 
> View attachment 873782


Oh so true, so true...💔💔💔


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

debbie624 said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss of Watson. Keeping him and you in my prayers. God bless his sweet soul.


Thank you Debbie. I keep coming here because of people like you. You don't know me, but you know the love and the terrible loss I'm feeling.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please visit anytime. So many of us have felt the loss and grief you're experiencing now. We'd love to hear more stories about Watson if you want to share.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> Please visit anytime. So many of us have felt the loss and grief you're experiencing now. We'd love to hear more stories about Watson if you want to share.


Thank you, I will. It's been bittersweet remembering a younger Watson and slipping into the grief of losing him. Nothing gold can stay...and I knew one day he would not be with us. I'm having a difficult time in the mornings. We always went for a morning walk. Even near the end, he would look at me and stretch, with a look of 'c'mon, let's go'. If only for a short walk, maybe only half a mile, but it was our special time.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

WatsonsMom said:


> Thank you Debbie. I keep coming here because of people like you. You don't know me, but you know the love and the terrible loss I'm feeling.


I don't know your specific story of Watson bc I have kind of gotten away from the forum on a regular basis. But I definitely know the devastation and the heartache. I lost my Callie July 2018 and it was the hardest thing I have ever been through. I experienced depression for the first time. I didn't believe that I could get through it and cried daily for many months. But I told myself one day that I had to "snap out of it" and I had to figure out a way to live without her. Live without her physically, but I believe she will always be with me spiritually. The support I got from this forum is what got me through it. Everyone here was incredibly kind and reading others' stories of how they got through it really helped. And knowing that I wasn't the only one who was experiencing what I was has helped incredibly. A lot of people, those without goldens, don't understand the specialness of them. There is something different about goldens. Unless you have been a parent of one, many don't seem to understand. Watson was your special boy. It is clear the very special relationship you had. It may help if you haven't already, to write his story. That helped me in my grieving. I would love to read more about him. Getting Coco, last April, helped too. I didn't think I could fall in love again but I have. Hang in there. It feels like an eternity but the pain does get better. There will always be a hole in your heart but the intensity of the pain dissipates. Keeping you both in my prayers....


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I do not know if the intensity of the pain dissipates,but it definitely changes form.It becomes a love frozen in time.Unattainable but also untouchable and immune to any threath The pain multiplies itself into a different almost holy love where you find peace. Watson left peacefully in the arms of their loving parents who were there for him in good & bad times.A very lucky soul.Thank you again where we need such dog owners while so many beautiful souls are let down at the first hardship.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you for your words Peri, I believe what you said is true, my love for him is frozen in time. It feels good to see it that way, because he is still so much a part of me. I have peace knowing we did everything we could, and his last days were good ones for both of us. So little pain for him, and surrounded by so much love. 

Forever in my heart


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Watson, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers at this sad time. Please let me know if you would like me to add his name to The Rainbow Bridge List x


Yes, my friend, please do add Watson to the list. I've come to know most of his friends who have passed this year.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have added precious Watson to the list x


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

WatsonsMom said:


> Thank you for your words Peri, I believe what you said is true, my love for him is frozen in time. It feels good to see it that way, because he is still so much a part of me. I have peace knowing we did everything we could, and his last days were good ones for both of us. So little pain for him, and surrounded by so much love.
> 
> Forever in my heart


He is not only a part of you.He is basically You.There is on the surface only one bad chatacter in the story of pet lovers which is Time (and its consequences).However, we are still having the upper head over time because it can never reach&control the depth of our memories.The real & authentic one always endures time and becomes more valuable.You never forget how you loved.You most probably did not know that you even had that big potential to love and to fight for it mentally,emotionally & physically .Actually,You fought for both of you in order to freeze time & make last the love & happiness you evoke in eachother.And in return you have been gifted with this peaceful memories of love because you know you have done everything you could & had the potential for.You have been authentic & loyal to yourself and did not opt to give up .Thank you 💐


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

I debated posting anything, as grieving is a highly personal, and unique, process. But, in reading through your memories, I carry away this thought....


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

SoCalEngr said:


> I debated posting anything, as grieving is a highly personal, and unique, process. But, in reading through your memories, I carry away this thought....
> 
> View attachment 874092


 That is a beautiful thought, thank you. Each day I get better, less sad, more grateful. What we had was so **** wonderful. I am truly lucky.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Peri29 said:


> He is not only a part of you.He is basically You.There is on the surface only one bad chatacter in the story of pet lovers which is Time (and its consequences).However, we are still having the upper head over time because it can never reach&control the depth of our memories.The real & authentic one always endures time and becomes more valuable.You never forget how you loved.You most probably did not know that you even had that big potential to love and to fight for it mentally,emotionally & physically .Actually,You fought for both of you in order to freeze time & make last the love & happiness you evoke in eachother.And in return you have been gifted with this peaceful memories of love because you know you have done everything you could & had the potential for.You have been authentic & loyal to yourself and did not opt to give up .Thank you 💐


Thank you for your words Peri. They always ring true


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello all, back for a quick read and some honest tears. I wear Watson's dog tags around my neck on a leather cord. When I charge down the stairs I hear the familiar 'jingle' and it makes me happy. We have a prayer bell in the back yard next to our hammock where we spent oh so many days in the grass and sun, those last 3 months. He rings the bell for me, even when there isn't a breath of air it seems. And I say loudly "Hi Watson!!" and talk to him for a bit. The love continues.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What peaceful memories. I am happy for you!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

And this put a smile on my face.Could even hear the jingle & bells. How vivid you explained. In such a peaceful state you are under Watson's wings...


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Watson is definitely there. Your love keeps him near.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's wonderful that you are in a peaceful place with Watson.


----------



## MurphyW (Sep 15, 2020)

WatsonsMom said:


> Watson crossed over the Rainbow Bridge last night at 7:42. He had taken a turn for the worse, getting me up at 4:00 am to go out, but he collapsed in the yard. I laid with him for 3 hours, then we carried him inside. He spent a very quiet day with us, in my arms, in our heart, as we waited for the vet to come. When he did, Watson greeted him with a feeble wag of his tail, silly dog. It was quick and peaceful, so unbelievably peaceful. We will keep him in our hearts forever. Watson was truly one of a kind. Thanks to everyone on this message board for making our last few months fun and memorable.





Ivyacres said:


> Please visit anytime. So many of us have felt the loss and grief you're experiencing now. We'd love to hear more stories about Watson if you want to share.


I feel your loss. I just lost my Murphy a few weeks ago, he's 10 years and 8 months old, he will be in our hearts forever.


----------

